# Hasbean



## Jubbly (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All

After buying a french press and Bodum burr grinder a few ago i have been using supermarket beans and Costa beans which aren't great with the exception of Monsoon Malabar Waitrose beans which i think are very nice.

Even though they cost twice as much with delivery i am considering trying beans from Hasbean as i have been told they should be better as they are freshly roasted. Is this correct and are they a lot nicer ? Also i can't see where it says on their website that they are freshly roasted?

Thanks


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, indeed they are freshly roasted! Order them today and you'll get today's roast, and probably delivered tomorrow. They'll actually need to sit another couple of days to be at their best! Immeasurably better than anything from Costa or Waitrose and worth the price differential.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't recommend the beans highly enough. He has some of the best coffees I've found and it's refreshing how much Steve and co. care about both their customers and suppliers.

Edit:

Just in case you wonder, I'm merely a happy customer - no relationship other than that.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would also highly recommend Hasbean to anyone. As said above, order before 2pm and they will be roasted and posted on the same day. You need to let the beans rest for a few days before opening. I use Costa beans in the interim which IMO are also good.


----------



## Jubbly (Jan 7, 2011)

I have ordered a couple of bags of the breakfast bomb so i will see how i get on, like the idea of high caffeine for first thing in morning !

Can someone advise on best ratio of coffee beans (grams) to water (onces) please for french press ?

Also does anyone have any other recomendations for a nice strong cuppa from hasbean for my french press ?

Thanks


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Breakfast bomb isn't the best choice for your press in my opinion. I could only taste 'earth' in the French Press and the Aeropress :s

If you don't like it, please don't be put of Hasbean









As for a brew ratio, I use 22g to 330ml in my press.

Square Mile have a nice video to watch: http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/dual-wall-french-press


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

In terms of dosage, a lot of people start at 60g per litre of water, although don't worry about deviating from this!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've used coffeebeanshop.co.uk a few times now as well as hasbean and I find they are both excellent quality. If money is an issue coffeebeanshop do a fortnightly promotion of £12.99 for 4x250g bags all roasted the day you order and turn up next day like hasbean. The last lot I had were exceptional and you get to try beans you might not have bothered with usually.


----------

